# Hill Hold Assist



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Does everyone else's car automatically release the handbrake when you start the car and drive away, and also hold you on an incline for a few seconds after you take your foot off the brake before accelerating? Or is that only if you specced hill hold assist? Because I didn't spec it, but I suspect I may have it anyway because I have the experiences mentioned above. Anyone else?


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

You'll know if you have it because the handbrake button you'll have one that says (A) if you have a blank button you haven't got it.

When you stop in traffic in "D" you won't need to keep you foot on the brake or manually engage the parking brake (handbrake)


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

They all have what you've described. The option with the A button auto applies the handbrake when you stop (so would prevent the car rolling on a downhill slope, or stop an auto creeping).


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Ah ok, well mine only has a 'P' on it so I guess it's normal spec. Still, it's cool that it stops you rolling back for a few seconds after you take your foot off the brake. I wouldn't have expected that unless you specifically have hill hold assist. Kinda makes having it far less important after all


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

You get used to having it very quickly, it works especially well in stop start traffic. Makes you wonder why it's not standard on all cars.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Another thing thrown in for free. I also didn't realise I would be getting keyless start either so that was also another nice surprise along with the armrest (which surprisingly I actually use) and the cruise control. Well done Audi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

dizlet said:


> Another thing thrown in for free. I also didn't realise I would be getting keyless start either so that was also another nice surprise along with the armrest (which surprisingly I actually use) and the cruise control. Well done Audi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also like the keyless start, not sure about those with the arm rest but in mine without you get a nice little key shaped cubby to put your key in haha. At first I didn't think I would use it but now I do all the time.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Something I found out today is that if you are coasting to the lights and have "nearly" stopped and you lazely apply the electric handbrake too soon the system performs an emergency stop and emits a warning sound.
You also then have to press the foot brake to release the handbrake before you can move off. 
The manual does confirm this.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You can also open the door if you need an emergency brake!! Don't do it


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Something I found out today is that if you are coasting to the lights and have "nearly" stopped and you lazely apply the electric handbrake too soon the system performs an emergency stop and emits a warning sound.
> You also then have to press the foot brake to release the handbrake before you can move off.
> The manual does confirm this.


Did exacty this yesterday (on leaving supermarket car park and coasting slowly to the main road junction). Did not notice warning sound... it was swamped by sound of screeching tyres.

Have not yet managed to scrape all of wife's nose off windscreen.

Derek


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Ha that's such a random thing to discover Zephyr! I'd never even have thought to do that!

Glund, I don't understand why everyone doesn't just keep the key in their pocket?! I find the key holder to be a bit of a fiddly pain which is completely unnecessary. But I also have keyless entry, so as long as it's somewhere on my person then I never even need to take it out...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

rumblestrip said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Something I found out today is that if you are coasting to the lights and have "nearly" stopped and you lazely apply the electric handbrake too soon the system performs an emergency stop and emits a warning sound.
> ...


Also the salesman warned me to be careful when opening the roof while you are moving - the roof release lever is right next to the handbrake.


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm sure I read somewhere that somebody very nearly had a bad accident on a motorway because their girlfriend who was in their new car for the first time and sat in the passenger seat reached down and pulled up what she thought was an electric window button on the center console.........it was the electronic handbrake! :-o :-o :-o


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Xiano said:


> Glund, I don't understand why everyone doesn't just keep the key in their pocket?! I find the key holder to be a bit of a fiddly pain which is completely unnecessary. But I also have keyless entry, so as long as it's somewhere on my person then I never even need to take it out...


I do not have the keyless entry so I have to take the key from my pocket in the first place regardless. Plus one pocket is taken up by my phone (I don't have anything else in with it in case it scratches the screen) and the other is taken up by my wallet so instead of squashing my keys in my back pocket and then sitting on them whilst driving I just put it in the little cubby haha.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

The key cubby only holds the Audi key though, if you want to pull all your keys in then they have to sit in the cup holder.

I just unlock and leave in my pocket


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Xiano said:


> Does everyone else's car automatically release the handbrake when you start the car and drive away, and also hold you on an incline for a few seconds after you take your foot off the brake before accelerating? Or is that only if you specced hill hold assist? Because I didn't spec it, but I suspect I may have it anyway because I have the experiences mentioned above. Anyone else?


When you push the brake on a hill then release it and the car is still, that is called hill assist and is standard for s-tronic
If you have the hold assist, the A below the handbrake buttton, that will keep still the car every time you stop it and until you press the accelerator pedal

The first one works in D and in R
The second one work only with seatbelt plugged in like the start&stop


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> When you push the brake on a hill then release it and the car is still, that is called hill assist and is standard for s-tronic


Thanks Manu, I definitely don't have hold assist, but it sounds like a useful, if not entirely necessary feature to have. However, from what you described, it sounds like I do actually have hold assist, which is strange because I only have a 1.8 manual.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It can be present even on a manual..but I didn't say it because I wasn't sure since I didn't try the manual and knowing Audi very limited with the optional..............
I can say, I have the hold assist, it works only with the seatbelt so you can understand it's half useful half not... The only useful part is at a stoplight it keeps the car still instead of you put the handbrake..that's it!


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry I meant I don't have hold assist but I do have hill assist...


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Everyone has the hold assist


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

He has a manual..should be there too but only he can knows!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Hill hold assist is a £90 option in the UK. In the descrption of the option on the configurator it's then called Audi hold assist, so it's bit confusing what is what really, or even if Hill hold assist and Audi hold assist are two different things.

Anyway, what you get for the £90 option is a button just below the electronic handbrake with *((A))* on it. Press to activate. For an s-tronic, once activated, when you come to a stop with the car in D and your foot on the brake, a green *((P))* symbol appears on the dash. You can then take your foot off the brake and the car will not move at all. It remains active for as long as you require, and you just press the accelerator to drive away. I guess it would behave slightly differently in a manual.

I don't tend to activate it, as holding my foot on the brake pedal when stopped in an auto is so ingrained.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> He has a manual..should be there too but only he can knows!


I have a manual too 

If you hold the pedal when stopped on a slight hill then it will hold the brake for a couple of seconds after you release it - but it isn't a permanent hold.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for the thorough explanation R_TTS. I definitely don't have what you described as the 'hold assist' option. What confused me was that over here, it is called 'hill assist', and what I *do* have is what waitwhat93 describes below...



Waitwhat93 said:


> I have a manual too
> 
> If you hold the pedal when stopped on a slight hill then it will hold the brake for a couple of seconds after you release it - but it isn't a permanent hold.


Given everything that Audi likes to charge extra for, I assumed this would be an optional extra bundled together with the hold assist that R_TTS described above. This is why I was surprised when I was in a car park recently, waiting halfway up a ramp, and when I took my foot off the brake, the car stayed in position long enough for me to engage the clutch and drive up. I wasn't expecting this to be standard on my car, but it's definitely a welcome surprise.

Thanks for all the replies relating to this topic.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I drive manual s line and the hold assist is one of my favourite features, leave it on all the time. Don't tend to use handbrake unless I am parking up.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

My wife's Golf has HHA installed as standard fit and it is confusing jumping between cars. numerous occasions i have found the TTS with the parking brake off!


----------

